# Smoking Sea Scallops



## dools103

Going to smoke some sea scallops tomorrow and my electric smoker usually runs about 240-250, saw WullyBully's recipe for shrimp and scallops, will probably use his rub recipe but he was at 270-300 for 25 mins, saw another post, possibly his another time that said at 240 for an hour still had do use the oven to finish, I was figuring a good 240-250 for maybe 40-45 mins. Suggestions Please


----------



## mballi3011

First off welcome to SMF there Dools. Now I would be interested in the recipe for the smoked scallops. I'm wanting to do a smoked scallop dish and can't find a good recipe for them. Help please. You'll really like this place for there are a bunch of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. Then if you have any questions you just post them here or yu can try in chat for a faster answer. If you are really new to all of this I would recommend that you look up and take the e-course. It is free and it will also give you the basics on smoking. So with all that said now go and get something to smoke.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## dward51

Smoked scallops sounds very tasty.  I would go easy on the smoke wood though as you don't want to overpower the scallops. Something with a mild flavor.


----------



## SmokinAl

Glad to have you with us!

Would you please go over to the roll call section & introduce yourself, so we can all give you a proper SMF welcome.

I have never smoked scallops, but you don't want to overcook them. 40-45 minutes sounds about right to me.

You will probably have to check them a couple of times after 1/2 hour or so.


----------



## africanmeat

I hope i am not to late but you must remember that scallops can get dry quick and they will be like rubber

if i would do them i will cold smoke them for 20 minuets put an ice tray under the scallops and finish them on a hot plate or a hot pan you will Enjoy both  worlds.


----------



## huskee

Has anyone figured out the proper time & temp for scallops?  I see a lot of ideas here but no confirmations after the fact.  I'm doing a batch this weekend and was looking for tips so I can avoid making a batch of rubber balls.  I would assume the temp I use for cold smoking salmon (145-160) would be good, just wondering about the time.  And what's the best way to thaw frozen scallops prior?  Putting in the fridge for a day?  Thanks everyone.


----------



## dward51

I wonder about true cold smoking in the winter and then pan searing them like normal?  Just using the smoke to add a little kick to the flavor.  Has anybody ever tried something like that?  Somehow the Alton Brown cardboard box smoker & an AMZPS comes to mind at a chilly 35-40 degrees outside temp.  I have no idea how long to let them go though.


----------



## thotshammer

Hi All,

Newcomer here.  Likemost of you I have not found any suggestions or directions on smoking scallops.  I am going to be experimenting this coming weekend.  I plan to use a very basic brine and brine them for about an hour.  I plan to set my smoker at 200 degrees and use apple for the smoke source.  I will place the scallops in the smoker when it reaches smoking temperature,  I plan to smoke one batch to an internal temp of 160 degrees and another batch to 170 degrees.  Those temps should be a safe level.

I will let you know the results

Donn


----------



## yellow jacket

:sausage:THOTSHAMMER::
Hey man, what happened to scallop smoking??  Looking for the follow up on how it turned out.


----------



## webfooted1

This is an amazing recipe, doing it again tonight for the second time.  Be sure to rinse well or it will be too salty unless you like that.  I smoke in my electric smoker with apple wood for about 15 minutes @ 230deg.  Then do the pan frying as described.  Super tender super moist, nice light smoke flavor.  Definitely a crowd pleaser.  The pancetta adds a lot of salt and if you don't rinse well the dry cure is a little much so go easy on the salt.  I am actually going to do the salt dredge first and then add the seasoning after a vigorous rinse this time.


----------



## webfooted1

I suppose a link would help.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/f...Glaze-on-Sauteed-Spinach-with-Pancetta-104640


----------



## chef jimmyj

Webfooted1 said:


> This is an amazing recipe, doing it again tonight for the second time.  Be sure to rinse well or it will be too salty unless you like that.  I smoke in my electric smoker with apple wood for about 15 minutes @ 230deg.  Then do the pan frying as described.  Super tender super moist, nice light smoke flavor.  Definitely a crowd pleaser.  The pancetta adds a lot of salt and if you don't rinse well the dry cure is a little much so go easy on the salt.  I am actually going to do the salt dredge first and then add the seasoning after a vigorous rinse this time.


What Recipe???...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Sounds interesting...JJ


----------



## kenshotwell

I would recommend smoking large sea scallops.  Marinate for several hours in 'very very teriyaki' and smoke for 30-45 minutes @ 275-300.  I use an old double drum smoker with charcoal and cherry wood but you use your favorite smoker and wood.  Smoked scallops are deliscious!!!


----------



## leah elisheva

Hi there!

I'm excited to see what you do with your scallops!

Looking forward to it!!! (As a passionate Mermaid or mollusk eating gal myself, although I usually eat my scallops raw).

But how fun to see everyone's creation and so here's to that! 

Happy Friday!!!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## jeepsteve

Hey, long time web-reader, new add to the site.  Regarding smoking scallops... I like mine raw or as rare as possible too.  I have successfully smoked large sea scallops and even small bay scallops on a piece of foil with the edges rolled up.  I dust the scallops with Old Bay and let them go on the top rack for about 20 minutes at 200-200 degrees.  you need to put them in under heavy smoke to get the most flavor.


----------



## bouke

Hi all,

Time for some experiments:
8 scallops and a table smoker: 4 will be fried, 4 will be seared

Prepped the scallops with marination:
2 with soysauce and centennial (15y) balsamico
2 with sesame oil and lemon zest (fresh)
2 with pumpkin oil and lemon pepper
2 will be plain with salt &pepper

Now in the fridge, smoking/frying in 3 hrs

Lets see :-)

Salmon is also prepped for smoking with sugar salt and lemon zest

The tuna i'll do traditionally short seared with saltt &pepper (to have at least something on the table [emoji]128516[/emoji][emoji]128516[/emoji]

Grtz from Lagos
Bouke


----------

